# Combo issues: blank/black video at app; Stream black screen unresponsive



## el-such-n-such (Oct 18, 2005)

New 4k Stream 2 weeks old. Ethernet using UGreen adapter, and the included power supply.
Speed tests are good and other streaming devices on the same network segment are fine, no issues.

First noticed Paramount+ and Netflix intermittent black screens, but going to home screen returns video operation. Sometimes these recover and sometimes I have to restart the Stream to recover from the black screen on the apps if I don't have the patience of Job.

Now noticing when I switch HDMI from Bolt to the Stream after some random time internal (might we a few hours, might be first thing in the morning) the Stream is unresponsive, or at least that's what it looks like. Button mashing seems like it's sending HDMI CEC, because the HDMI input label will display sometimes. Which sure seems like the Stream isn't just belly up or in some sleeping mode. To recover from this, I end up power failing the Stream to get it back working 100%.

This sure seems to be 2 different but similar issues unless they are tied to HDMI? 

The display mode is displaying 1080p-60 as the default, and it is connected to a plasma TV, so that looks good. If I set this mode lower, there are video issues for sure, so this looks like the best for this display.

Checked for firmware update, it is up to date. Apps that have issue are up to date as well.

Thank you in advance for your insights.


----------



## Jacopo (Jun 9, 2021)

Does the T4K have setting to never sleep like the CC GTV?


----------



## el-such-n-such (Oct 18, 2005)

The "put device to sleep" setting was 3 hours, increased it to "Never" now. We'll see if that takes care on 1 of these issues... Thank you.

After finding the Stream unresponsive more than 4 times, I did disable the Tivo apps to reduce resources to see if that would improve performance/things...

Maybe 1 of the disabled parts is what is supposed to wake up the device when sleeping?

If so, any ideas which one it is?


----------



## Jacopo (Jun 9, 2021)

I had issues with the CCGTV until I chose the "never sleep" option


----------

